# Adobe Creative Cloud update problem



## Bruce J (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope someone here can give me some ideas.  Just tried to open the Creative Cloud desktop app and it said it had an update available (1.7.1.418).  So, I told it to install.  It then proceeded to show a progress bar which counted up to 100%.  At that point, the app closed itself, with no error message.  If I open it again, it's back to the same update available screen.  I've been around the loop 4 times now.  There doesn't seem to be any way to get out of the loop or to access the old version that was working last time I opened it.  Any ideas what's going on?  Anyone have a link to a direct download of the update?  Thanks,


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2014)

Try logging out of the CC app and back in.  If that does not fix your issue, Uninstall the CC app.  And try downloading the CC installer at this link
https://creative.adobe.com/products/download/creative-cloud


----------



## Bruce J (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Cletus.  I can't log out of the app because I can't get to the app at all, just the install page.  I'll try the uninstall and re-install in the morning.


----------



## Bruce J (Aug 13, 2014)

You were right, it did require an uninstall and re-install.  Adobe's update web page that you referenced seems to also have problems today.  Wound up spending about an hour 'chatting' with someone at Adobe (on the other side of the globe).  Ultimately involved uninstalling CC, running an Adobe CC Cleaner app, and re-installing CC.  Just wanted to close out this thread in case anyone else ever has the problem.  It's possible the problem MAY have been related to the fact that I attempted to do the initial upgrade with more than one person logged in to the computer.  Didn't know it at the time, and pure speculation on my part . . .

Thanks again for the help.


----------

